# Cup holders, what cup holders...help!



## Mikes-Ontario (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi,
My wife has a '06 X-trail and she loves it, but the cup holders up in the dash suck with spills (high centre of gravity and small holder) and the kids (& mom) hate the cup holders for the back seat (always collapsing).
Has anyone seen anything for cupholders around the center consol (in front of gear shift); after markets or hand-crafted?
Ideas, suggestions and photos would be great.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Just put the extremely hot cup of coffee between your legs, once you hit a bump and burn yourself you wont complain about the ones in your X....all kidding aside I know what your saying one little bump and there is coffee everywhere.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

babber said:


> Just put the extremely hot cup of coffee between your legs, once you hit a bump and burn yourself you wont complain about the ones in your X....all kidding aside I know what your saying one little bump and there is coffee everywhere.


i was thinkin more like u put it in between ur laps, spill and burn urself, then sue mcdicks for millions for bad cup designs


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Don't drink & drive. Use the cupholders whilst stationary.


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

Medium coffee in a large cup solves the issue


----------



## Frank Martin (Feb 1, 2011)

This drives me nuts as well, I keep wipes in the truck now because I can almost guarantee every morning that some of my large timmy's is going to end up on the dash.


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

Starbucks lids spill alot less..... \i recomend the tall Cafe Americano with a bit of room for dairy. 3 sips and with the opening turned either to the left or the right your in business..


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Mikes-Ontario said:


> Hi,
> My wife has a '06 X-trail and she loves it, but the cup holders up in the dash suck with spills (high centre of gravity and small holder) and the kids (& mom) hate the cup holders for the back seat (always collapsing).
> Has anyone seen anything for cupholders around the center console (in front of gear shift); after markets or hand-crafted?
> Ideas, suggestions and photos would be great.


Resurrecting this old thread as I got a nice new Yeti 20 oz. tumbler and due to my incorrect measuring, the base is too big for the stupid cupholder! I can force it in and it sits at an angle which is not good. We are planning to sell this beastie later this year (hopefully) so I want to keep the cup (it was a gift, too). Any ideas on securing it in the meantime? Been reading about various options on Amazon but none seem like they would work. The one designed to slip between the seat and the console is not supposed to be used where the seat is higher than the console, or I guess it falls over. Anyone got any ideas? I could put into the covered box on the console but it flops around in there. 🤔


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i have the 06 Xtrail and have never had any issues with the dash cupholders. I suppose if you go to a mcdonalds or 7/11 and order a large drink, it might be too top heavy and turning to quickly might make the drink slosh or tumble to the side/spill. 
- maybe modify your cupholders? get creative , look around your home for something that will fit in the cupholders and can add grip or depth , such as some plastic, tupperware, kid's toy....something to put in the cup holder hole that can be the base. Sometimes i wander around a Dollar Store and something cheap for sale will catch my eye, i get to thinking, start wondering if that item can be repurposed for another '' home improvement/automotive '' fix it.
















Auto Cup Holder Extender


I found the solution to tipping water bottles in the plumbing aisle! This plumbing part has solved our problem by becoming an auto cup holder extender.



www.prettyhandygirl.com


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I had an older Starbucks steel cup and it needed replacing. It fit, and my hubby has an OXO one that fits. You can only have a certain height and base diameter cup in there, and a Yeti 20 oz. won't fit. I don't need depth or grip. Just thought there may be something that can attach to some other part of the console or dash that may work. Not a big deal; like I said, likely selling it later this year anyway. Then I plan to test drive SUVs with our coffee cups!!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Just buy a medium coffee and add an expresso shot(or 2) in it, no need to drink a lot of coffee the rest of the day.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

otomodo said:


> Just buy a medium coffee and add an expresso shot(or 2) in it, no need to drink a lot of coffee the rest of the day.


 I drink one huge cuppa joe in the morning at home, and use my go cup for whatever...tea, water, cider. 🤔


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

molly said:


> I drink one huge cuppa joe in the morning at home, and use my go cup for whatever...tea, water, cider,rhum,vodka,Bailey s,etc.


Fixed


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

molly said:


> I had an older Starbucks steel cup and it needed replacing. It fit, and my hubby has an OXO one that fits. You can only have a certain height and base diameter cup in there, and a Yeti 20 oz. won't fit. I don't need depth or grip. Just thought there may be something that can attach to some other part of the console or dash that may work. Not a big deal; like I said, likely selling it later this year anyway. Then I plan to test drive SUVs with our coffee cups!!


years ago, when i was driving cheap, basic cars that did not come with a cup holder, i eventually bought one of them plastic cup holder hanger thingies that you slide/mount on your top part of your door panel. I realize it is not exactly ideal and not on the front dash area, but it can work if you do not mind using your left hand . 
- just to be safe, it be best to use your coffee travel mug with these type of cup hangers. The paper tim hortons/mcdonkey/7-11 coffee cups might be sloshing around and burn you or drip down the door panel. The travel mug with a grab handle so much easier to grab and drink/put back . https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/type-s-extra-large-cup-holder-0375344p.html


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

[


tonyvancity said:


> i have the 06 Xtrail and have never had any issues with the dash cupholders. I suppose if you go to a mcdonalds or 7/11 and order a large drink, it might be too top heavy and turning to quickly might make the drink slosh or tumble to the side/spill.
> - maybe modify your cupholders? get creative , look around your home for something that will fit in the cupholders and can add grip or depth , such as some plastic, tupperware, kid's toy....something to put in the cup holder hole that can be the base. Sometimes i wander around a Dollar Store and something cheap for sale will catch my eye, i get to thinking, start wondering if that item can be repurposed for another '' home improvement/automotive '' fix it.
> View attachment 7282
> 
> ...


That won't help as the issue would then be the cup will hit the windshield!



otomodo said:


> Fixed


Hahaha! I've been known to do that.... shhhh!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

tonyvancity said:


> years ago, when i was driving cheap, basic cars that did not come with a cup holder, i eventually bought one of them plastic cup holder hanger thingies that you slide/mount on your top part of your door panel. I realize it is not exactly ideal and not on the front dash area, but it can work if you do not mind using your left hand .
> - just to be safe, it be best to use your coffee travel mug with these type of cup hangers. The paper tim hortons/mcdonkey/7-11 coffee cups might be sloshing around and burn you or drip down the door panel. The travel mug with a grab handle so much easier to grab and drink/put back . https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/type-s-extra-large-cup-holder-0375344p.html


Ya, I saw those but I am liable to knock it around. Just a lame cupholder design all around. If there was a thing you could stick on that area in front of the instrument panel that could hold a cup, that may be an idea, although then it will block the view of the gauges. Such a dilemma. Can't even send it back now as I threw away some of the packaging!


----------

